
Gamification to improve myself - yitchelle
http://productivity.stackexchange.com/questions/2972/gamification-to-improve-myself
======
k__
I like games very much, but the idea of gamification eludes me.

This gamification stuff looks nice and sounds plausible, but it's just a model
of self-evaluation.

Since it is just a model of your state and not your real state, it's always
opened to be "gamed" (pun intended).

It's the same stuff managers do to people all the time. There are some
criterias and you have to meet them to get your promotion. Many smart people
think "well I can get good 'for real' or just be good enough for the system...
but I think the last one is easier".

Gamification is the same, it just looks modern.

